# Patchy EPG



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

I've done two manual connections today, both apparently "successful", but I've got no EPG past next Tuesday and lots of "To Be Announced" on many channels (including the Beeb) from Sunday.

Anyone else?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

You have to wait for up to an hour after the call has finished loading before the data will be visable.

No problems here.


----------

